
Video meetings in the browser made simple using WebRTC and AngularJS - dagingaa
http://comoyo.github.io/blog/2013/08/05/video-meetings-in-the-browser-using-webrtc-and-angularjs/
======
boothead
It's insane how much leverage you get with a modern web stack. I was
approximately 1000% more productive using knockout, bootstrap, zeromq and
websockets as I am using the in-house non-web platform I'm programming on data
to day at the moment.

------
bruun
Link to just the service: [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/)

